
BlogBeats- Geo and Time Tagged Blogging Platform - blogbeatsme
The first Geo­Time tagged blogging platform,Our mission is to revolutionize the world of blogging by vastly improved discoverability
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogbeats.me
combined with ease of creation, through its unique concept of Geo and Time tagged Beats, so<p>that everyone can benefit from it. We want every town and city to come alive with real<p>expressions and information generated by residents, so that everyone can benefit from it.<p>‘Beat&#x27; as your heart beats, tag with location and time period and your expressions become<p>instantly discoverable in your neighbourhood.
======
Amir6
Hey, I get redirected to your welcome page and the "remind me later" doesn't
work.

Cool idea though

------
blogbeatsme
[https://blogbeats.me](https://blogbeats.me)

